# R.I.P. Michael Jackson



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

http://omg.yahoo.com/news/pop-star-michael-jackson-dead-report/24333?nc


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Unreal. A great musical artist.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't believe it. I just heard about it on the news myself. I'm in shock. A real shame.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Heh I used to really like Michael Jackson's music when I was a kid. 

Have you guys, by the way, noticed the hidden connection between Michael Jackson and metal??!?! They are very much related! Just listen to Thriller!! (lol)


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Cmaj7 said:


> Heh I used to really like Michael Jackson's music when I was a kid.
> 
> Have you guys, by the way, noticed the hidden connection between Michael Jackson and metal??!?! They are very much related! Just listen to Thriller!! (lol)


I think it's such a shame. I remember when "Billie Jean" came out. That was really such a cool video. He had a really remarkable sense of style. Remember when he came out and did that moonwalk? Man, he had some moves.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

The ground shakes. He may be considered "just" as a pop-star, but he's a phenomen, just like Elvis was. His death is sad news to me, even if I'm not a huge fan of him.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> I think it's such a shame. I remember when "Billie Jean" came out. That was really such a cool video. He had a really remarkable sense of style. Remember when he came out and did that moonwalk? Man, he had some moves.


He had indeed. R.I.P. Michael Jackson.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I think not since Elvis or John Lennon has the death of a music star been so shocking or important. This is music history unfolding before our eyes.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I must say I'm a bit surprised with these responses. I thought that Michael Jackson would have been thought as a total joke here.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Cmaj7 said:


> I must say I'm a bit surprised with these responses. I thought that Michael Jackson would have been thought as a total joke here.


Genius cannot be denied by anybody.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

A good musical artist, the Thriller album was his peak.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Cmaj7 said:


> I must say I'm a bit surprised with these responses. I thought that Michael Jackson would have been thought as a total joke here.


Well, we have a great sense of humour.

Seriously though, most of us can appreciate talent wherever it appears - I'd like to think so anyway, and there's no doubt that he was a terrific entertainer.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I wouldn't talk about "geniuses" when it comes to something as subjective as music, or art in general. (Though Tapkaara was probably joking or at least exaggerating...)


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Cmaj7 said:


> I wouldn't talk about "geniuses" when it comes to something as subjective as music, or art in general. (Though Tapkaara was probably joking or at least exaggerating...)


Actually I was not joking. I think Jackson deserves the title of genius very legitimately.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

His life ended up overshadowing his music.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> Actually I was not joking. I think Jackson deserves the title of genius very legitimately.


Absolutely. He was one of those rare artists that sold millions of records yet still made interesting, complex music. And it wasn't just the beats- MJ had an incredible knack for melody.

I'm not one to deny that he was a weird guy, but I hope that history treats him better than recent media attention has.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

RIP for Michael. I also great appreciate his music.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

As I mentioned, for me, "Billie Jean' is the best song I think he ever performed. It had a great melody, rhythmic hook, and should be noted for it's originality.

I saw an interview with Jackson one time where he talked about how much he loved "Billie Jean." He played the recording of it back for the interviewer and told him that it was one the best songs he ever did.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I was also in shock. Farah Fawcett's illness was more drawn out and her death expected. But not Jackson's. Of course, they were both relatively so young...

I'm also not a big fan of his type of music, but some of his albums were indeed great (eg. _Thriller_). I'd agree that as far as musical phenomenons of our time are concerned, he was up there with people like Elvis, Lennon, James Brown, Ray Charles, etc...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I heard someone talking about this earlier today... and I absolutely didn't believe it until one of my friends called one of his friends and confirmed it. This is really saddening. I never listened to much of his music. But I knew that he was a great figure.


----------



## mbib (May 20, 2009)

The King of Pop is dead so sad.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't say I'm a fan of the man or his music (for me, his best song was Ben!), but it's always sad to hear of someone passing at such a relatively young age.

Also I fear a media frenzy in MJ tributes etc...


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Cmaj7 said:


> I must say I'm a bit surprised with these responses. I thought that Michael Jackson would have been thought as a total joke here.


How can you say that? Pointless songs, silly voice, ridiculous dance moves: he had it all!


----------



## Kuntster (Jun 8, 2009)

I will miss Michael Jackson! He is really a great artist after all. This is a day to remember...


----------



## popkingmj (Jun 26, 2009)

starry said:


> A good musical artist, the Thriller album was his peak.


And nobody could surpass him. He is a legend. He is a king. He is a myth. The music is fading in the wake of his passing. God bless him.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

His music won't fade ... MTV (Europe) has about 8 channels in total and every single one of them is playing Michael Jackson tributes all day!! Not that I watch them but still...


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

jezbo said:


> Also I fear a media frenzy in MJ tributes etc...


Yeah, that's what I'm fearing.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I think it is unfortunate how the media is handling his death. I mean it's all over the news and after awhile it just becomes like "Okay, can we just let him rest in peace now," but you see this is what the media lives for. They're looking for the next scoop, the next big thing so that can profit off of it. The man has been dead since Friday and they're practically making mince meat of him. It's quite shameful really the way he left this place being on the verge of making a comeback and everything and never being able to attain that goal. He's in a better place now. He doesn't have to hide anymore or run away from a camera, but this was Jackson's life after all, he performed for so long and got up in front of audiences for many, many years.

People really don't know how empty their lives are until somebody close to you leaves you for good, but this is apart of life and I think he'll always been in our memories. He brought a lot of joy to many people and I think this is a great thing to accomplish.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I think it is unfortunate how the media is handling his death. I mean it's all over the news and after awhile it just becomes like "Okay, can we just let him rest in peace now," but you see this is what the media lives for. They're looking for the next scoop, the next big thing so that can profit off of it. The man has been dead since Friday and they're practically making mince meat of him. It's quite shameful really the way he left this place being on the verge of making a comeback and everything and never being able to attain that goal. He's in a better place now. He doesn't have to hide anymore or run away from a camera, but this was Jackson's life after all, he performed for so long and got up in front of audiences for many, many years.
> 
> People really don't know how empty their lives are until somebody close to you leaves you for good, but this is apart of life and I think he'll always been in our memories. He brought a lot of joy to many people and I think this is a great thing to accomplish.


This is a powerful statement. Thank you.

Yes, I agree, Billie Jean is a phenomenal song - you can really hear it in his voice when he sings it - + the groove is infections. And the dance! One of the best - so fluid and expressive.

Jeeze, MI, I'm with you %100 here!

Also just because he is passing, we recognize Michael, but much kudos should be given to Quincy Jones for albums like Thriller.

It's nice to see mostly positive stuff here. I think it is shameful to persecute this man in his passing who had to endure such torture in his life. He gave everything to his audience.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

I am a big fan of Michael.

On Thursday I was numb and in shock.
On Friday I was heartbroken and angry.
Today I am furious about what happened.

I had a counter on my iGoogle page counting down the days to his first show, even though I wasn't able to go. Was so excited for him, awaited his triumphant return to glory. 

I feared that something might happen to him. I worried about him being shot by a lunatic in the audience at one of his shows, or in the street like John Lennon. Hoped they had impenetrable security.

Now there are rumours galore being spread, thousands of times worse than when he was alive. I would need answers, but I'm doubting I'll ever get any truthful ones. Sifting through the lies will be difficult. I hope everyone will take a step back from any trash they read about him. 

The world has lost the most talented person who ever lived, imo. Top of the line singer, dancer, song writer, performer and video artist. The chances of any one person possessing all these top level talents is highly unlikely, if not impossible. A visionary, an original; ground breaking and influential on so many artists. I agree with Tapkaara; a genius.

Aside from that, he was a devoted father and humanitarian, and I applaud all that he stood for; helping children, looking after the planet. I've never heard him say anything but positive things about other artists, always polite and respectful of others.

Such a loss for so many. A tragedy on so many levels. Three young children have lost their father. The world is a cruel, cruel place. Full of vultures and greedy, evil people. Those poor kids.

Thank you all for sharing your thoughts about him; very comforting to read.

Long live the King of Pop's legacy.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Scott Good said:


> This is a powerful statement. Thank you.
> 
> Yes, I agree, Billie Jean is a phenomenal song - you can really hear it in his voice when he sings it - + the groove is infections. And the dance! One of the best - so fluid and expressive.
> 
> ...


I am many things, but heartless isn't one of them. I think one thing people lack in this day in time is empathy for other people. It's easy to put somebody down for whatever reason, but it becomes a totally different experience when you've walked a mile in their shoes.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> I think it is unfortunate how the media is handling his death. I mean it's all over the news and after awhile it just becomes like "Okay, can we just let him rest in peace now," but you see this is what the media lives for. They're looking for the next scoop, the next big thing so that can profit off of it. The man has been dead since Friday and they're practically making mince meat of him. It's quite shameful really the way he left this place being on the verge of making a comeback and everything and never being able to attain that goal. He's in a better place now. He doesn't have to hide anymore or run away from a camera, but this was Jackson's life after all, he performed for so long and got up in front of audiences for many, many years.
> 
> People really don't know how empty their lives are until somebody close to you leaves you for good, but this is apart of life and I think he'll always been in our memories. He brought a lot of joy to many people and I think this is a great thing to accomplish.


Well said, but I also think that MJ would love the idea of dominating the media one last time. I mean - he wasn't a man of half measures. Everything about his life and career was mega, including inevitably his death. What annoys me the most is not the amount of coverage he gets from the media, but that now that he's not around anymore there is so much praise for his artistry while during his life they seemed only to be interested in that 'wacko-Jacko' crap. What a bunch of hypocrits! You can bet though that a few months from now every Tom, Dick and Harry who's ever spend five minutes with the guy will try to make money by writing a book 'full of sensational revelations' about his private life


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

rojo said:


> The world has lost the most talented person who ever lived, imo. Top of the line singer, dancer, song writer, performer and video artist.


*This *is a severe overstatement.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I'll settle for very talented - but rojo is obviously a big fan, so there's nothing wrong with him being a bit emotional at a time like this.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeh mixed in with this - as maybe you often get with music - will be a personal nostalgic view of the subject rather than a completely objective one. Some things you grow up with and you can feel like they become part of your life.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Well said, but I also think that MJ would love the idea of dominating the media one last time. I mean - he wasn't a man of half measures. Everything about his life and career was mega, including inevitably his death. What annoys me the most is not the amount of coverage he gets from the media, but that now that he's not around anymore there is so much praise for his artistry while during his life they seemed only to be interested in that 'wacko-Jacko' crap. What a bunch of hypocrits! You can bet though that a few months from now every Tom, Dick and Harry who's ever spend five minutes with the guy will try to make money by writing a book 'full of sensational revelations' about his private life


There's no question that MJ would love to be in the media spotlight again and this was probably going to happen with a "comeback" tour, BUT I don't think his death being on the news 24/7 and being exploited by the media is what he would have wanted.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

I was just thinking about what Jhar said before.. It's really sad to me the way this world functions now, the way the media machine is.. Michael Jackson was a really nice man from what I can gather.. He cared about his art and his craft, he cared about his audience, and he cared about other people.. He gave everything he had to give for his art and his loved ones.. Yet, he was so abused, by his father, by the media.. Who wouldn't go a bit off his head like that?? 
Reflecting on his life is sad for me.. So much fame, so much glory, yet, he must've felt really empty for the most part.. That's why I think fame is so evil..
And it's true.. The way he had been treated the last few years.. Wow, I mean, everyone made a big joke out of him, and now all the same people are "heartbroken".. We are a bizarre species, us humans..


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

andruini said:


> .. It's really sad to me the way this world functions now, the way the media machine is..


This was demonstrated last week when, as Farah Fawcett was dying and her husband was just about to make a statement to the media assembled outside, one of them was called on their cell about Michael Jackson dying nearby. So the media all packed up and went to pursue that newer and bigger 'story', as Fawcett's husband was just left standing there & the media were no longer interested in what he had to say. They all left. This is very tasteless, indeed. But that's how the media works now, it seems...


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

jhar26 said:


> Well said, but I also think that MJ would love the idea of dominating the media one last time. I mean - he wasn't a man of half measures. Everything about his life and career was mega, including inevitably his death. What annoys me the most is not the amount of coverage he gets from the media, but that now that he's not around anymore there is so much praise for his artistry while during his life they seemed only to be interested in that 'wacko-Jacko' crap. What a bunch of hypocrits! You can bet though that a few months from now every Tom, Dick and Harry who's ever spend five minutes with the guy will try to make money by writing a book 'full of sensational revelations' about his private life


Absolutely. Sad and pathetic. Garbage-peddlers. I've even seen reputable publications print flat out lies about him.



bdelykleon said:


> *This *is a severe overstatement.


You'll notice that I said "imo". It is not an overstatement of my own opinion. 

This is what I mean by most talented; he honed his talents of singing, dancing, performing, song writing and video creativity to the highest levels. No one else has ever hit the skill level he has in all of these areas.



Mirror Image said:


> There's no question that MJ would love to be in the media spotlight again and this was probably going to happen with a "comeback" tour, BUT I don't think his death being on the news 24/7 and being exploited by the media is what he would have wanted.


Agreed.



andruini said:


> I was just thinking about what Jhar said before.. It's really sad to me the way this world functions now, the way the media machine is.. Michael Jackson was a really nice man from what I can gather.. He cared about his art and his craft, he cared about his audience, and he cared about other people.. He gave everything he had to give for his art and his loved ones.. Yet, he was so abused, by his father, by the media.. Who wouldn't go a bit off his head like that??
> Reflecting on his life is sad for me.. So much fame, so much glory, yet, he must've felt really empty for the most part.. That's why I think fame is so evil..
> And it's true.. The way he had been treated the last few years.. Wow, I mean, everyone made a big joke out of him, and now all the same people are "heartbroken".. We are a bizarre species, us humans..


How did he 'go off his head?'; like what? And yes, it is disgusting how he's been treated.



Andre said:


> This was demonstrated last week when, as Farah Fawcett was dying and her husband was just about to make a statement to the media assembled outside, one of them was called on their cell about Michael Jackson dying nearby. So the media all packed up and went to pursue that newer and bigger 'story', as Fawcett's husband was just left standing there & the media were no longer interested in what he had to say. They all left. This is very tasteless, indeed. But that's how the media works now, it seems...


Really? Where did you see that?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andre said:


> This was demonstrated last week when, as Farah Fawcett was dying and her husband was just about to make a statement to the media assembled outside, one of them was called on their cell about Michael Jackson dying nearby. So the media all packed up and went to pursue that newer and bigger 'story', as Fawcett's husband was just left standing there & the media were no longer interested in what he had to say. They all left. This is very tasteless, indeed. But that's how the media works now, it seems...


This is a good example of how corrupt the media are and how they all lack any kind of human feelings. They're all absolutely pathetic excuses for human beings. It's really just sickening.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

rojo said:


> ...Really? Where did you see that?


I heard it on radio here in Sydney. It's kind of a wierd coincidence how Fawcett & Jackson died on the same day. & not far from eachother, if I'm not mistaken. This story of how the media reacted shows how cynical they are, as Mirror Image points out...


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> This is a good example of how corrupt the media are and how they all lack any kind of human feelings. They're all absolutely pathetic excuses for human beings. It's really just sickening.


They're businessmen in an intensely competitive world. I don't blame them.

Plus, it wasn't like Farah Fawcett didn't get enough coverage...


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

rojo said:


> How did he 'go off his head?'; like what?


Well, I mean like with the plastic surgery, the excessive spending, the Peter Pan theme park.. I mean, it's not like that's normal behaviour is it?
I still respect the man and his music, though..


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> They're businessmen in an intensely competitive world. I don't blame them.


Really? You like the way the media exploits people's death? You like the way they make false claims and allegations about people's lives when that person isn't here to defend himself? You enjoy the way they show no sympathy for anyone's families by playing the same footage over and over again?

A little bit of empathy goes a long way, Buddha. They may be "business people" in your view, but human beings with true feelings they are not.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Really? You like the way the media exploits people's death? You like the way they make false claims and allegations about people's lives when that person isn't here to defend himself? You enjoy the way they show no sympathy for anyone's families by playing the same footage over and over again?
> 
> A little bit of empathy goes a long way, Buddha. They may be "business people" in your view, but human beings with true feelings they are not.


Man, I'm with you again - empathy and courtesy. They are vultures, except vultures have no choice to be vultures.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Scott Good said:


> Man, I'm with you again - empathy and courtesy. They are vultures, except vultures have no choice to be vultures.


As I mentioned to you before, I am many things, but heartless I am not. I feel bad for MJ's family or any family who has had to fight tooth and nail just to get the tiniest amount of privacy.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

andruini said:


> Well, I mean like with the plastic surgery, the excessive spending, the Peter Pan theme park.. I mean, it's not like that's normal behaviour is it?
> I still respect the man and his music, though..


Well, I guess I was stupid enough to ask...

Btw, I wouldn't say that your post shows respect for the man.

How should one define what is normal and what is not?

It's far from unusual for Hollywood actors and personalities to have plastic surgery; are each and every one of them to be considered not normal?

Regarding excessive spending, how much should be deemed excessive, and where should one draw the line? If one has the money to pay for it, how is it excessive to spend it?

I think a Peter Pan theme park where sick children could have a break from their miseries, free of charge, was a lovely idea. But idiots ruined that.

Why are you judging this man, and at a time like this in particular?

Try to keep an open mind; as suggested in this thread, the media will say absolutely anything, and then folks spread it around as if it was the truth. Why should we believe the worst about someone when we don't even know them? Wait for facts, if they become available.

@ Andre; who knows, maybe what you heard on the radio might even be true. I know better than to trust everything I read on the net, or hear on the radio. That said, I certainly wouldn't put it past the media to do something like that.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

It's interesting about this discussion of how the media exploits death or whether it is honestly celebrating someone. Haydn's death is celebrated this year, is it just a means of making money out of someone or is it an honest appreciation of his music. It's probably a bit of both, it probably always is.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I feel sorry for his kids, what chance of a normal life do they have? MJ didn't do them any favours with their names though...


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

rojo said:


> Well, I guess I was stupid enough to ask...
> 
> Btw, I wouldn't say that your post shows respect for the man.
> 
> ...


Andruini respects MJ in my opinion. What he probably means to express is that Michael was a bit eccentric. But eccentric is not necessarily a bad thing and it definitely doesn't do anyone any harm. There's always a danger of going overboard with the sentimental stuff when someone you admire has just died, but I think that MJ was basically a sweet guy who tried to be a force for good and was often missunderstood by a cynical world. I too think that he was a bit eccentric, but I see nothing wrong with that - 'eccentric' is not a dirty word in my book. Whatever - it's trivial in comparison to his contribution to the history of popular music. I've always like popular music as well as classical music and jazz, but since the arrival of MTV I feel that popular music (especially the top 40 side of popular music) has been in crisic. MJ's hits are among the few flowers on top of the dunghill that has been the top 40 from the 1980's onwards.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not really interested in his private life to be honest. The music has to come first for me with any musician. Any use of music or a musician for other purposes I don't really like.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> I've always like popular music as well as classical music and jazz, but since the arrival of MTV I feel that popular music (especially the top 40 side of popular music) has been in crisic.


I think there is lots of truth here. I was chatting recently with a friend about this very topic, remembering back how exciting it was that a TV station would be devoted to music!

What a disaster.

What can I say. My TV is off...I hope forever, especially for my kids. It is a dead and deadening medium. The internet, though full of garbage, at least offers choice - too much maybe, but I just can't be stuck with tv and commercials anymore.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I get all my TV stuff off the internet now 

I really love modern pop music from Thailand, well crafted songs and good melody. I don't really know enough modern western pop to really comment on it honestly.



jhar26 said:


> . MJ's hits are among the few flowers on top of the dunghill that has been the top 40 from the 1980's onwards.


I actually think British music (including chart hits) was good till sometime in 85 and then Italian music (not chart hits so much though, more local hits) had some good stuff up till 87 or so.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

starry said:


> I actually think British music (including chart hits) was good till sometime in 85


Yeah, you are probably right about that. New wave and the aftermath of that had some interesting stuff (AND a lot of rubbish) to offer. It all imploded very gradually from, say, 1983-1984 onwards.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

jhar26 said:


> Andruini respects MJ in my opinion. What he probably means to express is that Michael was a bit eccentric. But eccentric is not necessarily a bad thing and it definitely doesn't do anyone any harm. There's always a danger of going overboard with the sentimental stuff when someone you admire has just died, but I think that MJ was basically a sweet guy who tried to be a force for good and was often missunderstood by a cynical world. I too think that he was a bit eccentric, but I see nothing wrong with that - 'eccentric' is not a dirty word in my book. Whatever - it's trivial in comparison to his contribution to the history of popular music. I've always like popular music as well as classical music and jazz, but since the arrival of MTV I feel that popular music (especially the top 40 side of popular music) has been in crisic. MJ's hits are among the few flowers on top of the dunghill that has been the top 40 from the 1980's onwards.


Well, I think it would be up to andruini to explain what he or she meant, as he or she is the one who said it. The rest of his/her post I agree with, but I find the comment about him having gone off his head unfair and unfounded. None of us here even know the man; why don't we leave the assessment of MJ's mental condition to qualified persons.

And I don't see what the danger would be in going overboard with sentimental stuff.


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

I did mean to say eccentric.. I didn't mean to insult him.. I just meant his behaviour was a bit extravagant and "out there".. At least for me..
But I do respect him, and that's the last I'll say of the matter..


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Alrighty then. Thanks for clarifying, andruini.


----------

